# New to the game



## sturdy (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi guys,

I'm new to the online t-shirt world and was wondering if there were was a popualr piece of open-source software (like OSCommerce maybe) that people tended to use for their personal t-shirt sites? Perhaps even an OSC addon to make it more suited to the t-shirt business?

Cheers


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've seen a few OSC powered t-shirt sites. I think enclothe is a great example of one. 

I don't know if you need a special addon for it though.


----------

